# Zorin OS



## mechtech (Oct 29, 2022)

Has anyone used this?  Apparently it's up there with Mint.








						Zorin OS - Make your computer better.
					

Discover the alternative to Windows and macOS designed to make your computer faster, more powerful, secure, and privacy-respecting.




					zorin.com
				




The pro version costs some money, but dirt cheap compared to windows, and honestly, if paying for Linux get me an OS with more support, more features, GUIs, less cli, more compatibility, more development, ease of use, etc. etc.  

Then I would gladly pay to eventually get something of a true windows replacement/competitor.


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 29, 2022)

That actually looks pretty promising.


----------



## mechtech (Oct 29, 2022)

stinger608 said:


> That actually looks pretty promising.


Ya  I'm thinking of buying pro once the new version comes out in a few months.................since it has the "windows type" gui.................among other features installed and ready to go.  Probably be great for people who just check email and surf the net.
"With an Ubuntu and Linux foundation, Zorin OS is built on the same Open Source........ "









						Zorin OS Pro - Zorin OS
					

Zorin OS Pro brings together the most advanced Open Source software so you can unleash the full potential of your computer.




					zorin.com


----------



## Nike_486DX (Oct 29, 2022)

Now imagine if its just another buggy ubuntu distro with a fancy logo slapped onto it, and even they dare to sell it . Hopefully there would be unbiased reviews to see if its a real deal.


----------



## theFOoL (Oct 29, 2022)

I installed the lite version. There is no difference besides more themes and such. It's Linux so no security risk


----------



## ThrashZone (Oct 29, 2022)

Hi,
I was a while back but saw the new price and just laughed
40.us for linux no thanks 









						GoDeal24 Unveils Halloween Sale: Get Genuine Software at Scarily Low Prices
					

GoDeal24 celebrates Halloween—get genuine software you actually need, for the price of a candy haul. With next-generation hardware out, let GoDeal24 help you budget your new PC build, with low prices on the software you need. Get Genuine Windows 11 Pro at $13.01. Windows 11 Home can be had at...




					www.techpowerup.com
				






stinger608 said:


> That actually looks pretty promising.


Yep oddly the price kills any interest for myself
Mint is free so are a bunch of others plasma was interesting to.


----------



## theFOoL (Oct 29, 2022)

Nike_486DX said:


> Now imagine if its just another buggy ubuntu distro with a fancy logo slapped onto it, and even they dare to sell it . Hopefully there would be unbiased reviews to see if its a real deal.


Pretty sure Chris Titus could add pro without paying


----------



## mechtech (Oct 29, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> I was a while back but saw the new price and just laughed
> 40.us for linux no thanks
> 
> ...


So $150 for windows pro is a yes please, thanks price??


----------



## dgianstefani (Oct 29, 2022)

mechtech said:


> So $150 for windows pro is a yes please, thanks price??


You can get it for $10 off the keysites.


----------



## The red spirit (Oct 29, 2022)

You guys keep acting as if Zorin OS hasn't been launched at least a decade ago. It's not a new distro by any means. It's older than Lubuntu and almost as old as Ubuntu itself.


----------



## theFOoL (Oct 29, 2022)

Well Zorin isn't really a distro many talk about and so many are better but the fact it looks and acts like WiN is a plus. I have a USB 64GB with a lot of OS's to test out on the "Live USB" so I decided to try Zorin


----------



## ThrashZone (Oct 29, 2022)

mechtech said:


> So $150 for windows pro is a yes please, thanks price??


Hi,
lol what are you reading 10-11 Pro with office 2019 or 2021 was a third of that  



dgianstefani said:


> You can get it for $10 off the keysites.


Good you can read godeal24 keys do work.



theFOoL said:


> Well Zorin isn't really a distro many talk about and so many are better but the fact it looks and acts like WiN is a plus. I have a USB 64GB with a lot of OS's to test out on the "Live USB" so I decided to try Zorin


Zorin at one time was the only gaming sort of supported linux distro
Now steam is a lot better with linux but linux no matter which distro pretty much sux.


----------



## mechtech (Oct 30, 2022)

dgianstefani said:


> You can get it for $10 off the keysites.


I was comparing apples to apples.  Legit price off website.









						Windows 10 Pro 64-bit Full Version, Digital Download - Newegg.com
					

Buy Microsoft Windows 10 Pro 64-bit, DVD - Operating Systems with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.ca


----------



## ThrashZone (Oct 30, 2022)

mechtech said:


> I was comparing apples to apples.  Legit price off website.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi,
Legit ?

So you think @W1zzard allows illegal software sells on his website ?
Seems like that's what you're saying about the link I posted to techpowerup godeal24 advertisement I posted instead you say "apples to apples" newegg overpriced win-10 pro as legit.

I'm sure W1zzard would love for a clarification of your view maybe he'll chime in and assure you they are indeed legit as well just down right crazy low priced maybe they should sell zorin pro activation codes too for pennies on the dollar


----------



## claes (Oct 30, 2022)

Probably cares about as much as they care about this silly argument


----------



## ThrashZone (Oct 30, 2022)

Hi,
Maybe 
I looked back at zorin pro or considered it again when I thought it was 20.us 
But then saw it was 40.us now and well it's still funny 10-11 pro with office is less than that


----------



## SchumannFrequency (Oct 30, 2022)

Most Unix-like systems have forums where you can get support if you can't solve a problem yourself. Often you will be helped better here than Windows customer service will help you with Windows problems. The latter are based in India and have been professionally trained in avoiding customer problems. What I mean is that their training ensures that they often won't help you.

I wouldn't recommend Zorin myself, but rather the following systems: 
Nobara Project, Void Linux, Mint, EndeavourOS, MX Linux, NetBSD, Devuan, FreeBSD and Clear Linux


----------



## The red spirit (Oct 30, 2022)

SchumannFrequency said:


> Most Unix-like systems have forums where you can get support if you can't solve a problem yourself. Often you will be helped better here than Windows customer service will help you with Windows problems. The latter are based in India and have been professionally trained in avoiding customer problems. What I mean is that their training ensures that they often won't help you.
> 
> I wouldn't recommend Zorin myself, but rather the following systems:
> Nobara Project, Void Linux, Mint, EndeavourOS, MX Linux, NetBSD, Devuan, FreeBSD and Clear Linux


Or just Ubuntu



ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Legit ?
> 
> So you think @W1zzard allows illegal software sells on his website ?
> ...


It's legit price, not "overpriced". Just because stolen and shady keys are cheap and everyone pirates Windows, that still doesn't make retail price illegitimate.


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 30, 2022)

mechtech said:


> Has anyone used this?  Apparently it's up there with Mint.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have browsed the official website for awhile now, still have yet to see mention of a single name of a CEO, etc. Even the 'About' page is very vague, though it does say Dublin, Ireland. So, it's probably legit good OS, but I struggle to trust companies... so that personable side of it would be a better touch. I prefer to just use the latest Ubuntu, since I know it is tried and tested true.


----------



## Frick (Oct 30, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> I have browsed the official website for awhile now, still have yet to see mention of a single name of a CEO, etc. Even the 'About' page is very vague, though it does say Dublin, Ireland. So, it's probably legit good OS, but I struggle to trust companies... so that personable side of it would be a better touch. I prefer to just use the latest Ubuntu, since I know it is tried and tested true.



Dublin, Ireland, the home to many dubious companies.


----------



## BSim500 (Oct 30, 2022)

mechtech said:


> Has anyone used this?


Doesn't look bad. I'm a bit wary of using an OS designed by a Bond Villain though...


----------



## The red spirit (Oct 30, 2022)

Frick said:


> Dublin, Ireland, the home to many dubious companies.


like Apple


----------



## mechtech (Oct 31, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Legit ?
> 
> So you think @W1zzard allows illegal software sells on his website ?
> ...


But are the retail keys or OEM key or VLK?


----------



## ThrashZone (Oct 31, 2022)

mechtech said:


> But are the retail keys or OEM key or VLK?


Hi,
They have all types 
Closest to "retail" I've ran across is a win-11 pro "5 activations allowed key" which I use the same key on now 3 installs z490/ x299/ x99 it was a whopping 4.us a pop so 20.us total   
OEM's vary in price refer to the prior link and review the deals they offer.
Then ask yourself why you'd want to buy the same item for vastly more from amazon/ newegg/.. or even from ms directly ?


----------



## mechtech (Oct 31, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> They have all types
> Closest to "retail" I've ran across is a win-11 pro "5 activations allowed key" which I use the same key on now 3 installs z490/ x299/ x99 it was a whopping 4.us a pop so 20.us total
> OEM's vary in price refer to the prior link and review the deals they offer.
> Then ask yourself why you'd want to buy the same item for vastly more from amazon/ newegg/.. or even from ms directly ?


Is that from the links that TPU puts up?   Use a credit card or a gift credit card for that purchase??


----------



## ThrashZone (Oct 31, 2022)

mechtech said:


> Is that from the links that TPU puts up?   Use a credit card or a gift credit card for that purchase??


Hi,
Yep sure was back when 11 officially came out I got that multiple activation key so I could keep my win-10 pro activations unaffected by using them with inplace upgrading just switched activation codes

Got a couple combo win-10 pro and office 2019 pro keys to 
I've only used the office 2019 keys so far on those and they worked 
The site has darn good support to if you have issues activating.

This is the latest deals they do this quite often








						GoDeal24 Unveils Halloween Sale: Get Genuine Software at Scarily Low Prices
					

GoDeal24 celebrates Halloween—get genuine software you actually need, for the price of a candy haul. With next-generation hardware out, let GoDeal24 help you budget your new PC build, with low prices on the software you need. Get Genuine Windows 11 Pro at $13.01. Windows 11 Home can be had at...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## mechtech (Nov 1, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Yep sure was back when 11 officially came out I got that multiple activation key so I could keep my win-10 pro activations unaffected by using them with inplace upgrading just switched activation codes
> 
> Got a couple combo win-10 pro and office 2019 pro keys to
> ...


Checked it out.  Seems pretty sketch to me lol


----------



## ThrashZone (Nov 1, 2022)

mechtech said:


> Checked it out.  Seems pretty sketch*y* to me lol


Hi,
About the same thing I say about linux except with a y  

Godeal24 has better support than linux to


----------

